

Opera 10 disappeared from YUI A-Grade Browser Support Chart ? - mtarnovan
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/articles/gbs/
I think it's a mistake, but Opera 10 seems to be missing from the list of A-Grade supported browsers on the last update. Anyone know anything about this ?
======
dirtbox
Being a long time Opera user, I find the regularity with which Opera gets the
cold shoulder highly irritating. Also a very odd move considering it'll be on
the European Windows 7 alternative browser option list in a couple of weeks.

